

"The best minds are thinking about how to make people click ads." Not. - gandalfgeek
http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/35866056514/the-best-minds-of-my-generation-are-thinking-about-how

======
rachelbythebay
I'd like to keep this post around as Gruber-style "claim chowder" for the
author some day. You can choose to believe this or not believe this, but only
the passage of time will really prove it one way or the other.

Just because there's a lot of plumbing going on doesn't mean anything useful
is happening with it. Beware architecture astronauts.

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000018.html>

